# Teenage relationships - what are they coming to?!



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys

I had to post this for you guys to get a good laugh. I don't know if this is the new "norm" in dating/relationships or what.

Good friends of ours have 2 daughters. One of them is 16. And as lots of 16 year olds, she has an iPhone. And is deeply addicted to it. So here's the story. She has met some guys online (via facebook, twitter, etc) and some times she will Facetime with them. Well now she "watches movies" (they both watch a netflix show at the same time) with them via facetime and will keep facetime open while they sleep The girl and the guy live 4000 miles away from each other.

So, my question (since I don't have teenagers): how normal is this!? LOL

Andrew


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 8, 2013)

You'll have to ask a 16YO girl. I suspect that parents often don't even know about this.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 8, 2013)

I sure am glad that my son and daughter didn't go through anything like that when they were that age.  Sounds like the 16 year old has a bit too much time on her hands, no?

But then, if someone told me that I would be posting on a site talking about wood burning and non-related stuff......


----------



## Thistle (Mar 8, 2013)

Weird.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 8, 2013)

I spend many, many hours chatting online with a bunch of strangers about wood burning. Sometimes we all have fires going at the same time. Probably sounds weird to a 16 year old girl!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have kids but if I had a teenage daughter and she was sleeping with some guy I would prefer that the beds be 4,000 miles apart.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 8, 2013)

Hopefully he's not a vampire. Or a shape-shifting giant wolf dude.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol. Love the comments.

Again, difference in generations? Some couples my age spent hours on the phone when we were young and our parents trout we were weird...

This is all taking place late at night...like 11 pm onward.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 9, 2013)

Back in my day.........


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 9, 2013)

hossthehermit said:


> Back in my day.........
> 
> View attachment 96275



If my teacher looked like that, she would have had my attention!


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 9, 2013)

daughter with iphone.....use monitored and not allowed in bedroom.  kindle has unrestricted usage.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 9, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> keep facetime open while they sleep The girl and the guy live 4000 miles away


Safe sex


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 10, 2013)

Daughter or Son, any device with a camera should stay out of the bedroom or bathroom.......I've heard of hackers that break into your system and can turn the camera on as they wish. As far as having the Iphone attached to them...common, even my friends will text from the kitchen to the living room that dinner is ready. Mark my words, we are raising a generation of kids who cannot read basic english for the most part...everything is "u r", "brb". Just to note....we do not have any youngin, but have friends and family who do


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 10, 2013)

What gets me is when going out to eat. And I'm young compared to many here at 27 but the generation my age and younger doesn't  ever get off the phone. There will be 3-4 people at a table eating and never say a word to each other. Just play on their phones the whole time they are eating. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree swagler.  I am only 32 and I have noticed it. people sit around a table and text others.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems to me teens have always found ways to screw around.


----------



## webbie (Mar 10, 2013)

We have always been liberal with our kids (I'm sure that's a big surprise).

I know my boy was looking at the good things in life when he was a young teen....and, guess what? He's a social worker and in love with a nice midwestern woman who is also a social worker.

My other two are fine and moral upstanding citizens also.

I think each situation is different. We didn't have iphones then, of course, but pictures could be uploaded (my son was born 1985, so plenty of AOL and full internet by the time he was 11).

If I had a kid who I had to be worried about, I would definitely consider some limits until a certain age. After 16, though, it starts to get chancy - at 17 some "kids" go in the military. It's hard to say at that age they need you to mess around with parental controls...

There are always "controls allowed" when they are living in your house and when the iphone or computer is on your dime......so that's part of the issue. If they want to pay, they may be able to play more....


----------



## webbie (Mar 10, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> daughter with iphone.....use monitored and not allowed in bedroom. kindle has unrestricted usage.


 
Hopefully not a Kindle fire....


----------



## nate379 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well if anyone really wants to look at me in the bathroom they certainly have a sick and twisted mind. I'm "only" 30 but let's just say the years haven't been that nice to me. 



Beer Belly said:


> Daughter or Son, any device with a camera should stay out of the bedroom or bathroom.......I've heard of hackers that break into your system and can turn the camera on as they wish. As far as having the Iphone attached to them...common, even my friends will text from the kitchen to the living room that dinner is ready. Mark my words, we are raising a generation of kids who cannot read basic english for the most part...everything is "u r", "brb". Just to note....we do not have any youngin, but have friends and family who do


 
I don't have texting on my phone (blocked it) and people will text me and get pissed when I don't reply.  I never even get their messages.

Did you think of maybe, oh, I dunno... CALLING?!


----------



## webbie (Mar 10, 2013)

Calling people is usually a PITA and is inefficient most of the time.

Playing phone tag with voice mail is a joke.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 10, 2013)

webbie said:


> There are always "controls allowed" when they are living in your house and when the iphone or computer is on your dime.....


 
In the early 90's when my niece was around 12 or so she was their house computer operator. Could make it and AOL walk and talk. One night late after everybody went to bed my brother in law bugged me to show him some porn sites. I went to go to one of the two I knew of at the time and ran into parental controls on AOL. I said "Somebody has activated parental controls.".

From the bedroom down the hall the niece's voice yelled "Yeah. I did. I got tired of all of Dad's porn junk showing up.".


----------



## northwinds (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got a 15 year old daughter, and she will use facetime to "hang out" with her best friend who lives 7 miles away. She's responsible, and I don't have
a problem with her internet usage.  I've got a 12 year old son who I have to watch like a hawk.  He figured out how to jailbreak his ipod to hide his
surfing.  I figured out how to hide his ipod until I am sitting at the same table with him.  Every kid is different.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Mar 10, 2013)

I understand you can bump one anothers phones and get who knows what from that


----------



## nate379 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd rather call and spend 2 mins talking then 20 mins trying to type enough to explain it. Same way I don't do email when I need more than a simple response. Can have it done in a few mins on phone instead of days through email.

But hey if it works for you then by all means. Just don't get mad if you text me and I never respond. hahaha!

Oh, when I had a home phone I had a few people text to that. Some computer voice said out loud what they wrote! Needless to say, I had no freaking clue what they meant. All them LOL my BFF, JKs, whatever the hells don't mean crap to me.



webbie said:


> Calling people is usually a PITA and is inefficient most of the time.
> 
> Playing phone tag with voice mail is a joke.....


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't do that stuff when I was a kid because it wasn't available.  I fought with my brothers for phone time with the one corded phone.  You had to go into the coat closed and sit in the boot box if you wanted any privacy.   I would loved to have had the technology we have now.    

My almost 13 y/o doesn't do any of that communicating yet, but does love games and youtube for stupid stuff.  He needs limits or would be 24/7 plugged in.  

I'm pretty liberal but I passcode all internet access since ~ 2 years ago when he started searching for pervy stuff.   I've been totally open about "the birds and the bees" with him since he was young, but he's not ready to stumble across internet stuff .  I don't know if there's an age where you are ready for some of that.  If there is I haven't reached it yet.    

We live in a small old cabin with no drywall between rooms, so I could pretty much tell when the adolescent urges began.     To compromise the nanny net, I purchased him a subscription to playboy.    You should see him race home from the bus so he gets the mail before my elderly neighbor  


I loved this scene in brides maids.  NSFW!!


----------



## TheBaron (Mar 11, 2013)

My kids, although young, only have very limited access to electronics. About 30 min of 'screen time' a day is what they get, if they want it. It is in an open area, and can consist of time on the computer or on an iPad. Email and other communications are never private, we keep our accounts open as well. Our family doesn't keep things secret. That's the way we have set it up all along and it seems to be working for now... crossing fingers.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 11, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> . . .. To compromise the nanny net, I purchased him a subscription to playboy. You should see him race home from the bus so he gets the mail before my elderly neighbor


 
I bet he only really reads it for the articles though.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm still a bit old fashioned . . .

I have no idea of what our cell phone number is since my wife and I only use it for emergencies.

To date I have only sent out six text messages . . . and this was only within the past three weeks when some friends we were meeting in Puerto Rico texted us . . . until then I didn't even know I could send or receive text messages . . . and to tell the truth other than replying back to that friend I still have no idea on how to text anyone.

Ah, the corded phones . . . sitting in a nearby closet and talking on and on . . . while your dad or mom keeps insisting that they need to use the phone in a bit.

Playboy . . . I had to visit my Uncle and his stash in his workshop . . . it was always eye opening for me to visit him and his workshop as he had posters everywhere.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 11, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I'd rather call and spend 2 mins talking then 20 mins trying to type enough to explain it. Same way I don't do email when I need more than a simple response. Can have it done in a few mins on phone instead of days through email.
> 
> But hey if it works for you then by all means. Just don't get mad if you text me and I never respond. hahaha!
> 
> Oh, when I had a home phone I had a few people text to that. Some computer voice said out loud what they wrote! Needless to say, I had no freaking clue what they meant. All them LOL my BFF, JKs, whatever the hells don't mean crap to me.


 
I understand Nate. But wether you like it or not the new generations won't be using phones the way you and I have in the past. I find myself texting friends and having near conversations with them while I am sitting on a bus, etc. Why not call? Daytime minutes won't allow me. Texting is unlimited. And I can speak with 5 people at the same time.


----------



## katwillny (Mar 11, 2013)

my kids are 11 and 14, my daughter who is 14 is starting to discover and by discovered by boys and its driving my wife and I crazy. I having been a a teenage boy know how i was so I am terrified at the idea, my wife being the easy going person that she is, is more understanding that its all part of the growing experience. We have decided as a family that she is not to date until she is 16 and spoke to her about our expectations of her. We also are not naive and know how things are but at least we have clearly communicated our expectations and what  and when we will allow. So we will see how much sticks. God help us all. Our son still thinks girls are gross but lately has been changing his tune of the fairer gender.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 11, 2013)

katwillny said:


> my kids are 11 and 14, my daughter who is 14 is starting to discover and by discovered by boys and its driving my wife and I crazy. I having been a a teenage boy know how i was so I am terrified at the idea, my wife being the easy going person that she is, is more understanding that its all part of the growing experience. We have decided as a family that she is not to date until she is 16 and spoke to her about our expectations of her. We also are not naive and know how things are but at least we have clearly communicated our expectations and what and when we will allow. So we will see how much sticks. God help us all. Our son still thinks girls are gross but lately has been changing his tune of the fairer gender.


Phoooey..tough decision. I can not be easy have a daughter. However my concern is that if she doesn't date at 16 and ends up at University at 17-18, it can be a jungle out there for those who have not experienced relationships. Especially if she moves away from home.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 11, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Our son still thinks girls are gross but lately has been changing his tune of the fairer gender.



They aren't?


----------



## katwillny (Mar 11, 2013)

nate379 said:


> They aren't?


LOL. Some are. lol.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 12, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I understand Nate. But wether you like it or not the new generations won't be using phones the way you and I have in the past. I find myself texting friends and having near conversations with them while I am sitting on a bus, etc. Why not call? Daytime minutes won't allow me. Texting is unlimited. And I can speak with 5 people at the same time.


Texting also keeps others from "hearing" your conversation.....I blocked both Texting, and Internet from our phones.....they're phones, period


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know how you guys do it. Our close friends have 2 daughters, 15 & 17, both beautiful young ladies, Blonde, athletic, cheerleaders, and also into JROTC. They have their moments, but the parents have brought them up right, and are extremely respectful and well mannered. These two are like my daughters, love 'em to death, and would do anything for them....and I have.....embarrassed myself a few times just to get a laugh out of them. Like I said, I don't know how you do it, boys everywhere, I've come close to having a few moments with one particular guy, then I would have dealt with his Dad for not teaching his boy how to respect a girl.....I get a little off course with certain things.


----------



## tbuff (Mar 12, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> What gets me is when going out to eat. And I'm young compared to many here at 27 but the generation my age and younger doesn't ever get off the phone. There will be 3-4 people at a table eating and never say a word to each other. Just play on their phones the whole time they are eating. Drives me nuts!


 
My son and nephews wrestle in a youth league and I grew up surrounded by the sport. It amazes me how much most of the kids are more interested in playing an ipad/iphone between matches instead of wrestling. Kids will actually go out on the mat, basically pin themselves and run off to continue their game of Angry Birds and the parent doesn't say a thing. My son isn't so lucky, him and I sit at mats edge and watch every match from 46lbs - heavyweight....


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 12, 2013)

tbuff said:


> My son and nephews wrestle in a youth league and I grew up surrounded by the sport. It amazes me how much most of the kids are more interested in playing an ipad/iphone between matches instead of wrestling. Kids will actually go out on the mat, basically pin themselves and run off to continue their game of Angry Birds and the parent doesn't say a thing. My son isn't so lucky, him and I sit at mats edge and watch every match from 46lbs - heavyweight....


That's good, I have young girls and we limit them to the amount of iPad and tv time. Those kids can sit all day and be completely oblivious to everything around them all day.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 12, 2013)

I think it simply has to do with parenting. It is certainly "easier" to let your kid sit in front of an electronic device for hours on end than it is to spend time with them. But you're not doing anybody a favor by letting electronics babysit. Kids are a responsibility for life; not just when convenient.

I think that when it comes to electronics, everything in moderation! My 2.5 year old son plays with our (now his) Playbook. He goes on youtube and watched learning videos and can manhandle the entire thing himself now! However, 30 minutes a day and that's it. As I write this he is playing with tonkas behind me and has one hell of a babble story going on about roads and snow...

Andrew


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 13, 2013)

*sigh*    Love your kids.  Value your kids.  All the rest comes out in the wash or it doesn't.   What kids do today is not better or worse.  It's just different, and if we don't understand it we feel threatened by it.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> *sigh* Love your kids. Value your kids. All the rest comes out in the wash or it doesn't. What kids do today is not better or worse. It's just different, and if we don't understand it we feel threatened by it.


 So you don't think that due to the acceleration in technological advancement there is hyper-stimulation these days for our kids and less self-imagination/creativity in their younger ages? I don't think there were droves of young teenagers addicted to anything the way some kids are now addicted to electronics/video games/cell phones.

I can understand where you're coming from but the fact is the "world" is going faster and faster.  If it "all comes out in the wash or it doesn't" why did you passcode your 13 year old's internet access?


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> *sigh* Love your kids. Value your kids. All the rest comes out in the wash or it doesn't. What kids do today is not better or worse. It's just different, and if we don't understand it we feel threatened by it.


I completely disagree, A kid that sits in front of a TV all day has very little brain usage. they simply sit and absorb. Where a child reading a book is exorcising his brain, stimulating his imagination. To read a book the brain has to work to create the story, make the sounds and pictures come to life, with TV it absorbs and does nothing more. You are completely wrong on that.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I completely disagree, A kid that sits in front of a TV all day has very little brain usage. they simply sit and absorb. Where a child reading a book is exorcising his brain, stimulating his imagination. To read a book the brain has to work to create the story, make the sounds and pictures come to life, with TV it absorbs and does nothing more. You are completely wrong on that.


 Agreed 100%


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm just tired of you asking these questions just so you can showplace your parenting skills in light of other parents. I see kids who are highly plugged in who are also highly motivated and highly creative. I see kids who have no access to electronics who cannot follow simple directions. And everywhere in between. Because I have worked closely with well over 1000 kids, my observations are not simple anectodes. In fact, they learn much more from, for example, an interactive virtual field trip to Galapagos National Park than they do in the dusty old textbook. Part of it is what they are born with. Part of it is what they are exposed to by their parents.

Humans existed a long time before written word and many were creative and intelligent. We have left the age of literacy and are fully entrenched in the world of technology that wasn't available to us dinosaurs. We who were raised in the age of literacy cling to it as a measure of character depth, even though most folks raised on book learnin' hardly pick up a book as adults and embrace the tv. We  might stem the flow of technology in our own individual children or students for a time, but they will leave us behind in a handful of years and turn around and teach us how to navigate the new world.

As for television versus a book, if both are presenting the same subject, for example a civil war battle, the television is more engaging and most kids will learn more from it. We 20th century folks highly value literacy so we place more value on the book, but our kids won't.

I was making broad observations about the world at large and not about my individual situation because that is anecdotal. Personally I prefer the old ways, though rely heavily on technology for my job and my schooling. It seems obvious to me why I would password protect, but I will explain it for you. I block access to violent or overly sexual content because it is not age (or human!) appropriate as I would with anything we have access to, technological or not. Of course I would expect all thoughtful parents to proceed with caution and with limits. This doesn't change the bigger picture of technological advancement. As you said, the word is going faster.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 13, 2013)

I swear a guy walked out of a cave 5,000 years ago, shook his head and said "These kids today will never amount to anything.".


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I'm just tired of you asking these questions just so you can showplace your parenting skills in light of other parents. I see kids who are highly plugged in who are also highly motivated and highly creative. I see kids who have no access to electronics who cannot follow simple directions. And everywhere in between. Because I have worked closely with well over 1000 kids, my observations are not simple anectodes. In fact, they learn much more from, for example, an interactive virtual field trip to Galapagos National Park than they do in the dusty old textbook. Part of it is what they are born with. Part of it is what they are exposed to by their parents.
> 
> Humans existed a long time before written word and many were creative and intelligent. We have left the age of literacy and are fully entrenched in the world of technology that wasn't available to us dinosaurs. We who were raised in the age of literacy cling to it as a measure of character depth, even though most folks raised on book learnin' hardly pick up a book as adults and embrace the tv. We might stem the flow of technology in our own individual children or students for a time, but they will leave us behind in a handful of years and turn around and teach us how to navigate the new world.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know why you have a chip on your shoulder. If you somehow find this thread tiresome, you are welcome to not leave comments. My OP was about a friend's daughter who sits on Facetime all night while sleeping with a guy on the other end who she's never met and lives 5000 KMs away. I am 32, very much into technology and it's advantages, and I found it weird. There was no intention to showcase my parenting skills as my kids are 2.5 years old and 5 months old. I would hardly say you parent a 5 month old, you simply provide them with the necessities of life and watch them start to learn and develop their personalities. I guess it is parenting but not to the extent of the 2 year old or a 15 year old.

I agree with what you said (except me trying to showoff my parenting skills). And every case must be judged individually. Most classrooms have smartboards, I had acetates and before that it was chalkboards.

Embrace technology but don't let kid abuse it.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 13, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I swear a guy walked out of a cave 5,000 years ago, shook his head and said "These kids today will never amount to anything.".


 And why the heck to they keep making marks on the rocks!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 13, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I agree with what you said (except me trying to showoff my parenting skills).


maybe I was reading more into it. I'm very literate.

Chip on my shoulder?

Your threads
Parents today are remiss in raising their own kids. They farm them off to others.
Kids today are doing things I don't understand with technology. How can the parents be on board with that. All of these slacking parents with their electronic babysitters.

I am simply providing a different perspective. I believe I have the life experience to speak of this generation of kids and parents with some measure of accuracy.

As for my own parenting, I get thrown off every single day, dust myself off, and get back on to go for another spin around the pasture.   The statistics are in my favor that my kid will thrive despite it all with maybe just a stint in therapy.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 13, 2013)

Everybody is entitled to thier opinion, and may view things differently....especially if you are surrounded by kids of all ages all day long, versus a parent who deals with just thier kids, and thier friends.....so everybody take a moment, relax, and respect that someone may feel different on a given subject. Enjoy your day !


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Kids today are doing things I don't understand with technology. How can the parents be on board with that. All of these slacking parents with their electronic babysitters​


 Is that really what this post came off as? I simply wanted question the idea ( and to see if it was a new norm) of keeping a phone on all night to "sleep" beside a person in an electronic fashion and "watch a movie" at the same time as them via Netflix was becoming the standard in teenage relationships. Especially when it is someone you met on twitter.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 13, 2013)

If I understood half of what you are talking about (Facetime, IPhone, netflix, etc) I probably wouldn't approve.  I had a hard enough time keeping my daughter off the telephone and chasing the riff-raff away.


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I don't know why you have a chip on your shoulder. If you somehow find this thread tiresome, you are welcome to not leave comments. My OP was about a friend's daughter who sits on Facetime all night while sleeping with a guy on the other end who she's never met and lives 5000 KMs away. I am 32, very much into technology and it's advantages, and I found it weird. There was no intention to showcase my parenting skills as my kids are 2.5 years old and 5 months old. I would hardly say you parent a 5 month old, you simply provide them with the necessities of life and watch them start to learn and develop their personalities. I guess it is parenting but not to the extent of the 2 year old or a 15 year old.
> 
> I agree with what you said (except me trying to showoff my parenting skills). And every case must be judged individually. Most classrooms have smartboards, I had acetates and before that it was chalkboards.
> 
> Embrace technology but don't let kid abuse it.


I completely agree with learning using technology, My children can learn a lot and do learn a lot using my iPad. But that is different then sitting in front of a TV for hours watching spongebob. I may have mistaken your post if that is what you were referring to. Too broad of a spectrum being covered in one topic. But I still very much believe in limiting the amount of time my children spend watching TV.


----------



## Augie (Mar 13, 2013)

After Glancing over this thread one of two responses come to mind...

How worried should we be????




OR 

Damn Kids GET OFF MY LAWN!




But what I really think is. 





Times Change as do the things kids find acceptable. Im 35, Single, no kids. I date 30ish to 40ish. The differences in what is expected dating a 30yr old vs. a 40 yr old...... WOW.

I imagine that a 25yr old would be a step above that....


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I completely agree with learning using technology, My children can learn a lot and do learn a lot using my iPad. But that is different then sitting in front of a TV for hours watching spongebob. I may have mistaken your post if that is what you were referring to. Too broad of a spectrum being covered in one topic. But I still very much believe in limiting the amount of time my children spend watching TV.


My OP was to see if it was "normal" facetiming for 10 hours (including while sleeping) with someone you met online via twitter. And then it turned (somehow) into a question about technological uses. I didn't want the thread to turn into that.

Spongebob for young kids is bad..even the American Academy of Pediatrics agrees! LOL  http://technorati.com/lifestyle/family/article/is-spongebob-bad-for-kids/
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2011/09/08/peds.2010-1919.full.pdf


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

firebroad said:


> If I understood half of what you are talking about (Facetime, IPhone, netflix, etc) I probably wouldn't approve. I had a hard enough time keeping my daughter off the telephone and chasing the riff-raff away.


 Much riff raff showing up to date your daughter? lol


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Augie: I agree. Times change and what kids deem acceptable change. But should what is acceptable really change? I imagine later in my life I will hear "Dad, everyone has it/ is doing it" at some point. But I don't think that means I will agree to it 

Northern Canada as in NWT or NU?

Andrew


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 13, 2013)

we have 10 yr old boy, he like technology, but he only gets to use it in pursuit of enlightenment....like watching vintage WWE Hulk Hogan vs Andre the Giant match, or listening to Nektar. We use the facetimes to taunt our friends and family...we call and when they answer, they just looking at our cats. is very funny. I dont think the 10hours of facetimes is considered all that "unusual" anymore, considering, but I personally don't get it.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Well that simply means that this teenager is normal. She is like a little sister to me.

I was not overly keen on her meeting all these people online. All her friends have boyfriends in real life and she goes home to talk to these guys for 5-10hours a night.


----------

